# Alpine 3348 - wiring connection



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi all,

Just got my Alpine 3348 delivered today. Very happy, but it didn't come with owner manual. I tried to search internet for the last 1 hour, but come up with nothing.

Just wondering if anyone can help me with following wire code

Dark Blue - Rem On (updated)
White - 
Yellow - BAT 12V
Black - GRN

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Thread update. Mod, Please close this threat please.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

White is illumination I believe to dim the display but you may have already solved that.

I have a 3348 also but my spectrum display does not work. I need to find a competent repair tech for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes, I did. Thanks for the reply.

I have exactly same problem with EQ display mode. I sent it to Jeff Priddy two weeks ago. Hope he can fix it.... Give him a yell, he may fix ours at the same time


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

When you repair is done, please update the thread here on how it went or shoot me a PM.


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

will do, definitely!


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Alpine 3348 came back last week. It works nicely, all display and the dancing up and down of all 14 bands. Very happy with the result 

Since I don't have owner manual, Just wondering if anyone can shed some light of how to store/save my prefer EQ settings. There are 4 buttons to select the EQ preference, after I adjust it, it sent away. I know I need to save my adjustment setting, but don't know how.


----------

